# Spider repellent?



## laurax (Aug 12, 2008)

i wasnt sure where to put this post ant i know it sounds daft but i was wonderin if anyone knows how the hell to keep spiders out of ur house! :devil:

my mum and dad have offered me there house to rent off but the only thing i dont like about it is theres allways spiders in it! and its not just small spiders these are huge and im terrified of them!
so if anyone got any ideas or suggestions please let me know!


----------



## Modern Dinosaurs (Aug 14, 2008)

Get a bigger one as a pet :lol2::lol2:


----------



## laurax (Aug 12, 2008)

:lol2: id cry if i seen a bigger one than these!


----------



## matt748 (Aug 10, 2008)

Wanna buy a tarantula?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

:Na_Na_Na_Na:stop being a wimp


----------



## Modern Dinosaurs (Aug 14, 2008)

Hmm yep a tarantula would do the job :devil:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Clean out any cobwebs and make sure there are no flies, with no place to live and nothing to eat most spiders will exit, possibly after eating each other first!


----------



## laurax (Aug 12, 2008)

i know im a wimp! lol! the place has been cleaned from top to bottom but for sum reason they keep turnin up! especially in the bath! i want something thats goin to keep the wee buggers away


----------



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

As far as I am aware conkers are great for keeping spiders at bay...

I've heard of a few people through different friends, that keep a bowl of conkers in their front rooms etc...

Not exactly sure what it is...perhaps some sort of smell they emit etc. 

You can buy a spider spray to prevent them comming in (and making them leave, lol), I got one a few years ago from a cheapy type highstreet shop. The type that sell cheap tat, cheap sprays of all sorts, under the bed storage boxes, lighters, dustbins etc...kind of like pound shops.

Can't remember if it worked or not, but I haven't seen another spray since.


----------



## laurax (Aug 12, 2008)

well il try anything to keep them away! lol! so ill have a go at the conkers and see wot happens


----------



## aceboidz (Jul 25, 2008)

pied pythons said:


> As far as I am aware conkers are great for keeping spiders at bay...
> 
> I've heard of a few people through different friends, that keep a bowl of conkers in their front rooms etc...
> 
> ...


 
i have conkers scatered around everywere, seems to work


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

haha, you can get a spray that has chestnut in it to put around their 'tracks' in the house, its supposed to be quite good. Or get a cat!!! lol!!!

We get loads but im not bothered by them- we have a nest behind the fireplace so get baby spiders all over the house!!! i doooooooooo get very scared of wasps tho... lol!


----------



## aceboidz (Jul 25, 2008)

fraggle said:


> haha, you can get a spray that has chestnut in it to put around their 'tracks' in the house, its supposed to be quite good. Or get a cat!!! lol!!!
> 
> We get loads but im not bothered by them- we have a nest behind the fireplace so get baby spiders all over the house!!! i doooooooooo get very scared of wasps tho... lol!


omg i h8 wasps!!!!!


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

aceboidz said:


> omg i h8 wasps!!!!!


me too!!! and the other day we woke up at silly oclock in the morning to find a QUEEN BEE IN OUR BED!!!!!! oh the tears... lol!


----------



## aceboidz (Jul 25, 2008)

hehe, tht wouldnt of been a nice sight, nightmares for days i guess lol


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

aceboidz said:


> hehe, tht wouldnt of been a nice sight, nightmares for days i guess lol


definately- was scared to go to bed the next night! and i had the entire bedroom on the landing cos i wouldnt go back in until the OH had found the bee!!! LOL!!!! i am NEVER opening a window again...


----------



## laurax (Aug 12, 2008)

id hate to have a spiders nest in the house! i would love to get a cat that would eat them but the other halfs allergic to them so that idea went strait out the window


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

damn, is he allergic to dogs too? our gsd eats insects lol!


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

get a tarantula! your fear would melt away... I used to be arachnophobic myself, but i was interested in spiders aswell. since i got my T i've more than gotten over my phobia. i now have 8


----------



## laurax (Aug 12, 2008)

no hes alrite with dogs, which i find strange! i thot that if u were allergic to cats ud b allergic to dogs awell because its the fur ur allergic to but i seem to be wrong lol!


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

laurax said:


> no hes alrite with dogs, which i find strange! i thot that if u were allergic to cats ud b allergic to dogs awell because its the fur ur allergic to but i seem to be wrong lol!


wellll, that settles it then - you _NEEEED_ a puppy!!!!! lol!


----------



## laurax (Aug 12, 2008)

:lol2: i wonder how easy it would be to train them to eat spiders!


----------



## aceboidz (Jul 25, 2008)

do they like them?


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

laurax said:


> :lol2: i wonder how easy it would be to train them to eat spiders!


mine eats them all the time!!! he also catches escaped crickets and has recently discovered morio worms.. oh dear!!


----------



## laurax (Aug 12, 2008)

:lol2: thats brilliant! uv got nothing to worry about when the escape then!


----------



## Joshuashaw (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeah, our two adult cats & kittens save my ass by eating escape crixs, just keep the livefood boxes out of sight, woke up one night to find the kitten flicking the box around, THANK GOD the lid was one of the triangular flippy lids on each side so it's tight and sealed.


----------



## pipeagle (Oct 19, 2008)

*spider*

hi think i know the answer get a cat we have two and never see a spider for long


----------



## pipeagle (Oct 19, 2008)

*spider*

if you could travel down to chorley i know some one who can help you get over you fear honest he is really good at what he does


----------



## laurax (Aug 12, 2008)

its a bit far for me


----------

